# Lakeshore Rv- Buyer Beware



## Great Laker (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello all,
I have been searching this site for quite a few weeks gathering information about Outbacks. My wife and I just recently decided to get the 25BHS. We live about 45 minutes away from Lakeshore RV and found though this site that they are one of the cheapest Outback dealers around. Our salesman was John. He seemed fairly straight forward prior to the sale, even though they have a misleading e-bay ad which showed our model as the Demo unit they are trying to sell. Apparently they used the picture to get people in the door and sell them something else. OK, fine. He also sold us on the 100+ point pre delivery inspection that they do to every Outback. "Much more than the industry standard, blah, blah, blah".

Well we picked up the Outback last week and everything seemed OK. The prep guy showed me how to use everthing and was fairly through. After bringing the trailer home for the weekend for a dry run, we found some issues.

The hot water heater would not light on Gas mode. (electric ok, but not gas) 
The medicine cabinet had to be replaced by the dealer prior to delivery due to broken glass. Well, they stripped out the mounting screws on the replacement and it was 3/4 of an inch off the wall! (I fixed myself)
The drawer under the dinette was off the track and competely broken and falling apart under the seat. (granted, maybe this could have been missed. Again, I fixed myself by rebuiding the drawer mounts and track.)
The roof was filthy and had a small gouge in the rubber. I even asked them if they cleaned and inspected the roof and they said yes.







I did not think I had to question their integrity and climb on the roof to double check. Nor that I was supposed to check the tire pressure. Pressure ranged from 27psi to 39 psi. It seems like any respectable dealer would at least check a safety issues like this.

Now comes the most insulting part. I called the dealer back to explain the issue that I found. He basically brushed me off to the service guy to make an appointment to bring the unit back in. The service guy told me it would be at least 2-3 weeks before he could look at it. I said no, I will bring it back on Wednesday and you can fix it right since I just picked it up. He told me he cannot guaranted that he will get to it. They obviously did not do the 100+point inspection, nor were they honest with me regarding the questions I asked.

I understand that they sell lots of units out of state, so I just want everyone to know, that you may want to expect to have problems with Lakeshore RV and they will most likey not follow up with post sales service to help you out. They got their money, you got your trailer, end of story. Go talk to service.

Again, very poor service attitude. But like they say... "You get what you pay for".

Cheers,


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Great Laker --

I know you are upset â€" and most of us would be -- and i am a little surprised at the condition a "supposingly" new trailer is in (personally I would call Outback with the VIN number and see if it had been previously sold and returned but thats just me) but I think everyone of us had some issue(s)(s) with the trailer when we picked ours up from any dealer all across the States - I don't think its the dealership but the Quality Control little monkey at Outback that needs reaming...

hell -- my A/C was put in virtually backward!!! and the circuit board was fried ... and the heater would not turn off -- and that was just the good stuff that was wrong..

Yes I agree that there is no excuse for the air pressure in your tires not to be right at 50psi ... and your roof should not be dirty -- and I would be VERY concerned about any gouge that is on the roof...

but with that said -- you need to be nice to your dealer if you are going to continue to use him â€" (and of course you do not have to use the same dealer you bought from to get service from) â€" but you need to be nice â€¦ and I mean the type of nice that one is to an exwife with a good attorney â€" that type of niceâ€¦

Your dealer is under no obligation to you at all once the check is signed -- the sales guy can not make the service guy do anything -- and the service guy is under no obligation at all to put you at the front of the line -- and if you call OUTBACK and complain -- well that in itself is an exercise in futility...

BUT with that said -- you have the best resource known to man at your disposal â€" this website -- collectively we can build trailers better then any Outback engineer -- and collectively here on this website I think we have ...

just take a deep breath -- be nice to the dealer -- if you don't drink I suggest that you begin -- if you do drink then have another -- and lets work through this together....

the Outback trailer, despite the angry socially inept autistic engineers that put these things together is a fun and







trailer...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GL,

Sorry to hear about your problems. When we went into this thing ourselves last Winter, we went in with the expectation that the trailer would not be perfect on delivery. As much as we love our Outback, when you look at the way these things are built - not just Outbacks, but RV's in general - you have to expect that. I was told by our dealer that the build time on our 28RS-DS would be two days. Think about that for a moment... Two days...WOW!

I would agree that the follow up from Lakeshore sounds less than steller, but since I have no direct experience with them, I will leave it at that.

One lesson I did learn a few years back, when I spent a year in retail sales (still the cause of many recurring nightmares!), was the application of a basic principal of sales, as follows:

When you purchase a product, the store (dealer) has the ability to offer you three things: Quality. Service. Price. Pick any two! Because no one can give you all three.

For example, if you want a quality TT like the Outback, at a great price, there are dealers out there (Lakeshore) that can do that. Just don't expect great service. They can't afford to offer it.

If on the other hand, exceptional service to go along with your Outback is important, there are also (I am told) dealers out there that can offer that. But you will have to pay for it!

So, as Ghosty says, tip back a cold one, warm up the keyboard, and let us Outbackers all work this stuff out amongst ourselves. We truely are, the best resource we have.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This would be the first hit against this dealership but maybe it has more to do with the salesman. Most buyers have gone with Hunter Freeman and we have heard no one indicate any kind of bait and switch.

That said a couple of the items like broken drawer or loose screws can happen every time you tow. Going down the road you never know what may take a hit.

The tires situation is un acceptable but should have been listed on the PDI as checked and at what pressure. Running any distance on tires down to 27 PSI means you can expect that tire to fail at any given moment.

I would suggest you call the dealership back and ask to talk to Hunter. Tell him your story, tell him he has gotten great reviews on this site and you would like to see if he could help put some pressure on the service department to put you back in the front of the line, since your actual salesman is not being helpful.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> One lesson I did learn a few years back, when I spent a year in retail sales (still the cause of many recurring nightmares!), was the application of a basic principal of sales, as follows:
> 
> When you purchase a product, the store (dealer) has the ability to offer you three things: Quality. Service. Price. Pick any two! Because no one can give you all three.
> 
> [snapback]45517[/snapback]​


Totally great response PDX..

and to take your paradigm a step further -- I bought my trailer from FunTime RV for Quality and Price but take it to Hoover RV for Service...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Call and set up an appointment with the General Manager or owner. Seems to me the biggest issue is that you paid for a 100 point inspection and that was not performed. Validation of this is the dirty roof, gouge, and tire pressure. I would ask for a refund of that or at least credit in the service/parts or store for that amount. The dirty roof isn't a serious issue but I'd get his committment to have it cleaned the next time you bring the TT in for other service. Obviously you can fix the underinflated tire situation yourself. The only serious issue you have is the gouge. Depending on how bad it is, you can temporilarily fix it yuorself with some Dicor sealant and get a committment from the GM/owner to fix it properly when you bring it in, or set an appointmentr to get it back to them for that repair.

I would mention the things that were broken that you fixed yourself, not that you'll get anything done about them because they are now fixed, but the GM/owner at least ought to be made aware yuo ween't happy with the "repair" job his service department performed.

My experience with my service department has been good, but there normally is a backlog to get in during peak season, so you should expect that.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

IMHO, regardless of price, dealers will not get return business if their service departments won't stand up to the test.

Bought mine at FunTime like Ghosty did, but haven't used their service yet. Did not like the service at the local dealership twenty miles away, so I guess I'll be taking it back to FunTime (200 miles away) the next time it needs service.

BTW, Lakeshore's price can be beat. Genuine RV in Nagodoches listed the 31RQS for $22,900 and FunTime was going to match it.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep FunTimeRV matched (actually they beat Lakeshore after FunTimeRV threw in the Reese WD/Sway hitch) ...

luckily San Antonio is the RV capitol of the world -- we have 8 local dealers that service (but not sale) Outbackers â€" the one i go to -- Hoover RV specializes in those Class A motor homes of $250,000 and up -- so when i pull in my little trailer in for servicing I sometimes feel like a Volkswagen at the Indy 500 -- but the service is great....

Good luck Great Lakers on your adventure ...

Purchasing a trailer is like no other activity known to manâ€¦ your buying a motor vehicle (sort of) but one that has few protections under the law or watchdog agencies that will help you not get ripped offâ€¦.

That is why all of us here stress to the Newbies that you must take your time and go over every inch of the PDI â€" and trust nothing you donâ€™t see with your own eyesâ€¦ the dealers mantra is â€œGet your business, get your money, get you goneâ€ .. and once those TT wheels start rolling your status immediately plummets..

Once you hand them the check, the only protection you have is the written warranty and if the trailer is down for more then 30 days you have your states Lemon Lawâ€¦.Outback per se feels that all they do is make the trailer, the dealer per se feels all they do is sell the trailer, and the only hope you have is a good conscious service manager that feels your hurt and tries to helpâ€¦

I know that you are getting allot of great advice as to who to call and who to go and see -- and maybe i am just being a pessimist due to my profession â€" but take a deep breath before you talk to the GM â€" try talking to the Service manager again -- by talking to the GM you are pulling the rug out from the Service and Sales manager and can expect the response from the service manager to reflect just that â€¦

the only bargaining power you have now is out of the goodness of their hearts â€" Iâ€™m pretty sure that they are not going to give you any money back or make any compensations and the GM is probably going to tell you that was as much your responsibility to pay attention to these things during the PDI as it was for their service people to perform them... and thatâ€™s why we have a PDI -- and I will bet you a dollar to the donut that they have a piece of paper signed by you that they sent to Outback that says that the PDI was performed satisfactorily and no mistakes were found...

and I know you want to be moved to the front of the service line â€" but you were already at the front once when you purchased the trailer and now their priority and mindset is going to be to get the trailers that are about to make them money out the door â€"

the cold hard facts is that they already have your money so immediately youâ€™re a second class citizen -- 
I am sorry to all if I come across like a jerk â€" I donâ€™t mean to â€" and I may be wrong â€" its been one of those days -- but there is a time to scream and froth at the mouth and a time to realize that both you and the dealer messed up and try to come to some arrangement that satisfies both of you â€" your need to get the trailer fixed as soon as possible and the dealers need to service yours and dozens others coming out the door.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I also found General RV beat the Lakeshore internet price without even begging hard.... $20,300 for my (I hope) new 31RQS... I just told them I'll drive to Muskegon to save significant money, but would rather deal locally. I figured they'd come back a bit higher thinking that's the price for being able to deal locally, but no they beat it by $200.

I also found the Lakeshore ads on rvtraderonline.com aren't kept accurate. They had a 2005 on there for $19,500. When I emailed Hunter to see if they still had it I never got a response but noticed the ad was changed to a 2006 at $20,500 a few days later.

There have been lots of good reports about Lakeshore I've seen here, and I'm not trying to claim anything more than these facts since I've never actually dealt with them.

But as the OP said, remember - caveat emptor.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I have to agree with Camper Andy on this one. This is the first bad review I've seen about Lakeshore RV. I'd also call Hunter at Lakeshore and explain the situation. Hunter has received rave reviews and wonderful compliments from others who have had him as their salesman at Lakeshore, so he may be able to get the ball rolling for you with the service dept. It can't hurt to give it a try. You may want to mention to Hunter that you posted the problem on Outbackers.com, and some members suggested you call him. Good luck and let us know what happens. action


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

The only things I know about Lakeshore RV I have read here, so I can't offer more than the good advice you have already been given.
I had read so many horror stories about new campers for the first few trips out I just waited tense for something bad to happen to mine. Nothing has, and now I am finally starting to relax- some. The truth is qc is lacking, how else can you explain how so many get a great unit and some get a terrible one. However, your issues do not seem to be related to Keystone, they seem directly related to the dealer. 
Following the counsel of this fine forum, I am sure things will be fixed for you. They can never compensate you for time and irritaion but when it is done, you will likely have a camper you can use and love many years.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Great Laker (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks all for your input and support. I was not even aware that they had a PDI that I was supposed to go over with them. We just did a walk through to show me how to use everything. I looked over the trailer for obvious flaws/defects, but everything looked OK. Again, I asked about the roof, etc and was told it was inspected and cleaned. So, they do not have my signature on anything stating that the unit passed any inspection. John (the salesman) said they have a check list and the prep guy had to sign off on it after it was inspected. That way they have a record of who went over the unit. I also think that John is one of the owners or a family member of one of the owners. They do not have a sales manger/GM.

My father and myself were able to do some more work on the problem issues ourselves. I will not be taking it back to Lakeshore for any service or waranty work. I e-mailed Keystone Owner Relations department and they referred me to a much better Keystone dealer, Woodland RV in Grand Rapids (not Outback). Woodland is actually closer to where I live and my family knows the owners. My family have been RVing for the past 25 years and none of us can believe the service of Lakeshore. My parents have had everything from Pop ups to 40ft diesel pushers so they know most of the issues that can arise with RV's and have worked with many different dealers/service dept's. Heck, my parents are half year RV'ers and my Aunt and Uncle are full timers.

I know the build quality of any RV is going to be suspect. I work in the automotive industry as a senior buyer and know the kind of issues that go into our cars. RV's are even worse. Again, the dealer, in my opinion, is there to take up some of the slack for the manufacturer and make the RV the best it can be. If they are going to sell themselves on their service and support, they should live by it.

PS, Keystone was very appreciative to my feedback and could not believe that any one of their dealers would send a unit out with under-inflated tires.

Thanks again.

GL


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

GL thanks for sharing your experience. Most of what I've heard about Lakeshore was on their low prices, I haven't heard from many comments on service since so many live far away.

I'm glad Keystone made another referral to you so you can enjoy the camper and not fight with the issues. I know folks at Lakeshore have visited this site in the past and hopefully they will take to heart your post and experience.

Best of luck and most of all happy camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the response time for Keystone customer relations?? It seems hit or mis with them but it is good to hear you got a positive and understanding response from them.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

It's good to hear that you got such a quick and receptive response from Keystone, and now you have a closer Keystone dealer to go to for service, and your family knows the owners to boot!









Well, I hope your new trailer gets all fixed up so you can put all this behind you and all you have to do is just go out and enjoy it! sunny action

I sure hope you keep posting with us Outbackers. It's good to have you aboard, and we always like to help out anyway we can!


----------



## Great Laker (Jul 18, 2005)

Keystone replied within 2 hrs of my initial e-mail. I give them points in my book. 
Keystone-1, Lakeshore-0.

Hopefully I will have plenty to post and contribute to the site. I have already added rain gutter extensions by using aluminum tiles. I also replaced a bunch of the screws with stainless steel ones to avoid rusting. Some were already rusting. Next up is to add a new coat of black paint to the hitch, steps and jacks. I also will be fixing the crappy velcro on the back of the dinette seats. Also, to fix the fan (reverse direction), I just had to reverse the wires on the motor.

I am looking forward to lots of great experiences with the Outback. Leave this one behind









Cheers,
GL


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I bought at Lakeshore Rv in July of 2003 and didn't really care the about service department. I had only one warranty issue and my local dealer handled that. Any future problems I will handle myself so this Outback may never see the dealer again unless I trade. Sorry to hear about your problems with them but I would go back tomorrow if I were buying again. My Outback had very few items to fix and of those that I found I would not expect a dealer to have found them. If other dealers are starting to match their price that's great. That's good for all of us.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Your dinette has velcro on it? Cool! My last fifth had ties that tied to the springs the cushions sat on- they never moved- I loved that. I have put that grip liner on my seats now which helps, but my kids climb all over them and they eventually move.
My one interaction with Keystone (before I bought) = I called with a gray tank question left a voice mail and had a call back within an hour or two- I couldn't believe it and it went some distance in helping me feel comfortable with them as a manufacturer.


----------



## Pomme (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought a 2005 23RS from Hunter Freeman at Lakeshore. I had seen an internet price that was $2000 cheaper than my local dealer. Anyway, after several phone calls to ask questions, he called back to say he could take off an additional $800 if we bought it by the end of the month as the manufacturer was offering additional quota incentives. We enjoyed working with Hunter and found him to be honest and as they say in the car business "worked to earn my business". Haven't used their service department, but for getting a great price, it worked out great.


----------



## Great Laker (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh yeah. I forgot to mention that Lakeshore sent me on my way with not only underinflated tires, but they had the freshwater tank full of water. That is over 320lbs of additional weight on soft tires. Now maybe next time I pull the TT, it will pull a little better.

Also, antifreeze was still present in the lines going to the toilet and shower.

I hope they hooked up my brake controller correctly.

Cheers,
GL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Great Laker said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot to mention that Lakeshore sent me on my way with not only underinflated tires, but they had the freshwater tank full of water. That is over 320lbs of additional weight on soft tires. Now maybe next time I pull the TT, it will pull a little better.
> 
> Also, antifreeze was still present in the lines going to the toilet and shower.
> 
> ...


If they did not de-winterize it then expect the Hot Water tank to still be bypassed.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Again, I've never had any personal dealings with them...

but the more you describe the more it sounds like the thing was never prepped at all. I wonder if there was a simple mixup or some loser in the shop that was stoned that morning and didn't want to work.

My point is your experience was so horrible it may be someone's head would roll if this was known. It could save some future buyers a lot of similar problems.

Hey, it's your time and I know your PO'ed, but I'd like to see you make a call and make a specific point to mention that you're getting a lot of attention on this site discussing their lack of service.


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought my Outback 26rs from Marci at Lakeshore about a month ago. Since then I have had two minor issues. (Trim parts and cutting board) I called Marci and she inturn put me in contact with Keith in the parts department. The parts I needed were sent to me by Keystone within one week. I have had a great experience with Marci and Lakeshore. I'm really sorry for your problems. Like the others have said, do call the general manager, Hunter or Marci and I'm sure they will take care of it. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Great Laker (Jul 18, 2005)

Well not to beat a dead horse but we went back to Lakeshore and tried to inform them of the issues and also take care of a drawer issue we had. (Lower kitchen drawer had a stain that would not come clean). The service manager basically blew us off. My father had to switch out the drawer track with a different drawer since there was a change to the drawer track between our model and the one they took off the lot. The service manager gave him a screw driver and had him take off the old track from my drawer and replace it with the new drawer. He had to do it himself. Unbelievable!

Then to top it off, after explaining all of the issues, they told us that unless we brought the trailer back to show them what was wrong, they did not believe us and would not repremand the service department for their horrible prep. Why would we bring the thing back to them to fix their issues. We obviosly don't trust them enough to even clean our windows at this point.

I will forever recommend people to not use Lakeshore RV. Hopefully Keystone will address this issue directly with Lakeshore. I have since written Keystone again to explain the return trip and lack of attention. I am sure Lakeshore sells enough Outbacks that Keystone cannot do too much, but they did mention that others have had similar issues with Lakeshore.

It is too bad that people looking for a good deal are forced to accept the worst quality of service. Now that we have our new drawer and tried to give them one last chance to do what is right, we will never have to think of Lakeshore RV again.

Thanks for listening. Sorry for the rant.

Never purchase from Lakeshore RV









GL


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought mine from Lakeshore and John was my salesman. It was the quickest deal I've done. I never went there but for the price I couldn't refuse 9k cheaper than my local dealers best price. I was assured they prep them first yada yada yada. I was told the driver would do an inspection with me on delivery. When the trailer came the driver said it was the first Outback he had seen







.The trailer was in the exact condition Keystone ships them all drain plugs in the sink and tags on everything.I think they ship them as is from the factory hoping the factory checks things first. There is no way it was even opened up. I looked at one a week earlier at my dealer an hour after it was dropped off unprepped and it looked exactly the same. But for what I saved I would buy from Lakeshore again without hesitation I have had no problems with mine its my second Outback and would buy a third.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Great Laker said:


> Well not to beat a dead horse but we went back to Lakeshore and tried to inform them of the issues and also take care of a drawer issue we had. (Lower kitchen drawer had a stain that would not come clean). The service manager basically blew us off. My father had to switch out the drawer track with a different drawer since there was a change to the drawer track between our model and the one they took off the lot. The service manager gave him a screw driver and had him take off the old track from my drawer and replace it with the new drawer. He had to do it himself. Unbelievable!
> 
> Then to top it off, after explaining all of the issues, they told us that unless we brought the trailer back to show them what was wrong, they did not believe us and would not repremand the service department for their horrible prep. Why would we bring the thing back to them to fix their issues. We obviosly don't trust them enough to even clean our windows at this point.
> 
> ...


Too many people have had very good reviews to condemn this dealer because a drawer was not right. I know you had other issues but that seems to be the one that caused you the most heart burn.

"Never purchase from Lakeshore RV" is a bit over the top.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

ditto what CamperAndy had to say. "Never purchase from Lakeshore RV" is a bit over the top. Like I have said before, I will by from them again anytime.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pretty much agree but don't y'all think Lakeshore was a "little over the top" too?
I mean they could have tried to make _something _right rather than just blow him off. After all, it's a *service* department.

Just my two cents.

Mark


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Just out of curiousity. I know most of the people that give good reviews to Lakeshore have bought on price. Has anyone actually brought a trailer to their service department and still been able to give it a great review. I am just looking to see, if maybe some people are expecting too much for the price. If I lived close to Lakeshore, I would be upset about the service, but it seems to me that most people buy based on price and hope that they do not have any big issues. Is that correct? I am in sales and some people choose service and some people are all about price. It would be nice to have both, but it is not always possible.
Rich


----------



## vacamper (Apr 11, 2005)

I bought for price. 26RS delivered from Lakeshore to my driveway in VA about 6 months ago. I know I saved over $5000 from my local dealer. Marci from Lakeshore was fantastic. I did have a leaking propane tank hose. Called Marci, she patched me over to Keith in Service, and within a week a had an entire new dual propane tank setup. Couldn't have asked for better service. Sure I've had some issues, but nothing I couldn't fix with a few smalls tools and alittle bit of my time. Even if I lived within the area of the dealer, I wouldn't have taken it back for them to correct.

Let's keep on eye on them via this board. If the complaints start rolling in, things may have changed at Lakeshore.

Vacamper


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I believe most people are saving a bunch of money from buying from Lakeshore RV , if not you would be buying from your local dealer. My personal experience was 98% satisfactory. Why 98% ?? Well first the good stuff. I did save about $3000 . That would pay for a lot of service bills if need be. The salesman I had was Hunter Freeman . Very polite , answered all of my questions and is still available for any problems that may come up. During shipping one of the drawers came out and twisted the unlatch portion of the glide. I called Hunter and he said he would have one ordered and sent to me. I didnt need it. All it took was taking the drawer out and bending it a little. 10 minutes and it was fixed. He said anything that came up that I could repair he would get the parts for me. That means a lot when you can have the part, fix it yourself and not have your camper sitting in for repair for 3 weeks. Still wondering why 98% . Well I bought a extended warranty







. When he faxed the invoice to be signed, the credit card slip for down payment was put over a section of the invoice. I was to sign the invoice and credit slip. When the camper arrived is when I signed the original invoice and all of the other papers. Well being in a hurry and excited to spend time in our new purchase I did not look closely at the original invoice. So, now I have decided to cancel the warranty. And I just found out that Lakeshore RV charges a $75 cancel fee. Where was this info?? Remember I said the credit slip covered part of the invoice, well that was where it was located. I called Hunter and told him that the faxed invoice that I signed did not show this because it was covered up. His reply was did you not read the invoice the driver took you. So read every paper you sign. I put him at fault as well as me. He should have not placed the slip there and I should have read everything. But with that being said I WOULD STILL BUY FROM LAKESHORE RV AGAIN !!!!!!


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

All this is being said , your attitude will make a big difference in your service visits (and I admit I don't know what your attitude was with them). If your calm and explain you issues you will get better service. May not be right but it's the way of the world. I fix jet aircraft and see it everyday. Come to me bitching and screaming and I will fix your problem but you now have put me in a bad mood right off the bat before I even address the issue. If problems come up during the fix it just compounds things. Relax,







every manmade thing in this world breaks without exception.







That's when you need someone like me on your side, not ticked off when you show up. (here we go again senario)

I'll buy from them again and recommend them to anyone.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Like I just wrote , I had problems but didnt get bent out of shape, even if it did cost me $75. If you cant be a semi-handyman, turn a screwdriver-simple things, then owning a camper may not be right for you !!!!


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

Great Laker said:


> Hello all,
> I have been searching this site for quite a few weeks gathering information about Outbacks. My wife and I just recently decided to get the 25BHS. We live about 45 minutes away from Lakeshore RV and found though this site that they are one of the cheapest Outback dealers around. Our salesman was John. He seemed fairly straight forward prior to the sale, even though they have a misleading e-bay ad which showed our model as the Demo unit they are trying to sell. Apparently they used the picture to get people in the door and sell them something else. OK, fine. He also sold us on the 100+ point pre delivery inspection that they do to every Outback. "Much more than the industry standard, blah, blah, blah".
> 
> Well we picked up the Outback last week and everything seemed OK. The prep guy showed me how to use everthing and was fairly through. After bringing the trailer home for the weekend for a dry run, we found some issues.
> ...


Ghosty,
I must say this is about the BEST advise I have seen some present... The tendency is of most people is to take the opposite.... The I want to kill concept... When I lived in San Antonio, I bought a Mallard TT from Ancira in Boerne, Had some proplems with the battery and was assured it was not a equipment but user malfunction, second trip found out it was a equipment problem, was told it was covered when I talked with them over the phone, AFTER the problem was fixed I was given a bill, Why the bill I asked with a smile.... Not covered under warranty was the reply, OH but on the phone, .... Bottom line.... After not being nasty and talking to the Service Manager they tore the bill up....
No longer have that TT as I just trade UP to the Outback...... So far so good on customer relation issues with the dealer.... Happy Trails RV in Lumberton, Tx.

Jim


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

I had recently purchased a 28BHS from Lakeside,(out of state on line) I was not happy that I had to cancel my first camping trip with the kids to yogi, because my fridge did not work at all, but they were very helpful in getting it resolved here in my state of Missouri. I think I would still go back to them. A little strange feeling going to a dealership here to have repairs, after buying it so cheap. OH Well!! I hope you get everything settled. I know one of the managers is a member on this site and will be taking notes I'm sure.
David


----------

